# Wurfweite



## laxvän (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte auch endlich den Trutten nachstellen und bin dabei mir das Equipment zusammenzusuchen. 
Da ich einige Spinnruten im Schrank habe,wollte ich mir nicht unbedingt gleich eine neue Rute zulegen. Von daher meine Frage an euch. Wie weit sollte man denn  mit einem Salty in 18 gr werfen können, um auch Spaß beim Mefo angeln zu haben.
Ich weiß, dass die Truuten durchaus auch mal näher an der Ksüte sind aber oft hat man hier den Eindruck, dass man an der Mehrzahl der Strände den Köder mindestens 60 m rausfeuern muss.
Daher meine Frage, wie weit sollte ich denn werfen können, um auch realistische Chancen zu haben.
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Rellington (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

ganz oft ist ja so, das die fische direkt vor deinen füssen stehen und du nicht wie ein besenkter den blinker durch die luft feuern musst. die fliegenfischer angeln ja auch nicht auf 60 mtr. hier gilt wohl auch so leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig. ich selber fische ne 32gr rute und habe keine probleme so weit zu werfen. für wirklich ganz besondere bedingungen habe ich noch eine 48 gr rute dabei. viele ruten der spinfischer an der küste betragen auch nur 20 gr.


----------



## bamse34 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin Moin!
Wurfweite wird oft überbewertet!!!
Wie schon beim Thema Springerfliege kann ich dir nur die Boardsuche nahelegen ich weiß mindestens ein Trööt wo das Thema ausgibig behandelt wurde!!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Flala - Flifi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin!
In meinen Augen wird die Wurfweite völlig überbewertet. Ich fische vor allem mit der Fliegenrute und habe also einen realistischen Radius von etwa 20 Metern. Dabei gehe ich selten weiter als bis zu den Knien ins Wasser, es sei denn es gilt, ein Riff oder eine Sandbank zu erreichen.
Weit werfen muss man wohl nur, wenn auf 500 Meter Strandlänge schon 20 Angler bis zu Brust im Wasser stehen. Dann sind die Forellen nämlich so vergrätzt, dass auch 80 Meter Wurfweite eher nicht ausreichen. Als Fliegenfischer sind die Chancen in solchen Situationen eher mau. (zumal ich überhaupt nicht werfen kann, wenn ich so tief im Wasser stehe:c)
Wer die Ruhe am Strand sucht, findet die Fische oft viel näher, als man manchmal glaubt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Tordu (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo,

bestes Beispiel hatte ich letztes Jahr in Dänemark.
Ich gaaannz weit raus, Wathose kurz vorm vollaufen.
Mein Kumpel angelte unmotiviert vom Ufer aus, da seine
Wathose kaputt war.
Und was soll ich sagen.
Er fing 2 schöne Trutten, praktisch in meinem Rücken.
Seitdem immer erst vom Ufer aus bevor ich das Wasser betrete.

Gruss Tordu


----------



## Christian D (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Naja, es gibt ja oft das Argument: "Der kann ja 30 Meter hinter dem Köder von draußen nachgelaufen sein!"

Meine Antwort: "Vielleicht kam er ihm auch entgegen!"


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Die Wurfweite ist meiner Meinung nach echt überbewertet meine letzten 3 Ü50 Mefos hab ich alle vom Strand aus (nicht im Wasser stehend) ungefähr 5m vom Ufer entfernt in max. 50cm tiefen Wasser gefangen...
Ich hab aber auch schon welche gefangen,die unmittelbar nachn Auswurf gebissen haben in ca.50-70m Entfernung.
Fische kannst du überall fangen...Wenn ich meine gesamten Fänge bewerten müsste,würde ich sagen,dass die meisten Fische in einer Entfernung zwischen 5 und ca. 30m vom Ufer beißen,aber das ist natürlich auch von den Stränden abhängig,wo man fischt.
Also Fazitie Wurfweite ist im Endeffekt piep egal,Fisch gibts überall.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hm, ich finde man sollte alles durchprobieren!
Sowohl weite, als auch kürzere Würfe machen, damit man auch alles ordentlich abfischt...
Gefangen habe ich schon weit draußen auf maximaler Wurfweite, als auch bei kurzen Würfen - man muss einfach das Glück haben!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin,

Meine Meinung: An den meisten Tagen und den richtigen Stränden ist die Wurfweite sch....egal :m. Während Du auf 80m blinkerst läuft die Forelle vor Deinen Füßen durch.
Bei mir kommen 70% der Bisse ganz vorne und 30% weiter draußen, und von denen sind viele Dorsche. Wenn das die-Forelle-ist-dem-Blinker-30m-nachgelaufen Argument zuträfe, würden die Fliegenfischer nichts fangen.

Daher: Relax....and take it easy with Salty 18g


RM


----------



## laxvän (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.#h
Dann kann ich es ja zunächst doch mal mit meiner Phazer II probieren und wenn ich merke, dass mir die Angelei mit der Rute und der Multi zu mühsam ist bzw. ich mit der Wurfweite doch unzufrieden bin, dann kann ich ja immer noch eine neue Rute kaufen.
Und dann muss es ja auch nicht gleich die teuerste sein nur weil mir eine verkäfer die absolute Weitwurmaschine verkaufen will, weil das ja soooo wichtig ist|rolleyes


----------



## jflyfish (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich fürchte mal, ihr habt da nicht so viel Plan. Viele wirklich große Fische werden sehr weit draussen gefangen -- mit Blinkern bei oder deutlich über 30g. Die größten Fische, die ich an der Küste gesehen habe (9-10kg) sind auf solche Eisen oder kleine Pilker (40g) gefangen worden. 

Mikroben gibts auch unter Land -- so für Fliegenfischer:m
JFL


----------



## venni-kisdorf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> In meinen Augen wird die Wurfweite völlig überbewertet. Ich fische vor allem mit der Fliegenrute und habe also einen realistischen Radius von etwa 20 Metern. Dabei gehe ich selten weiter als bis zu den Knien ins Wasser, es sei denn es gilt, ein Riff oder eine Sandbank zu erreichen.
> Weit werfen muss man wohl nur, wenn auf 500 Meter Strandlänge schon 20 Angler bis zur Brust im Wasser stehen. Dann sind die Forellen nämlich so vergrätzt, dass auch 80 Meter Wurfweite eher nicht ausreichen. Als Fliegenfischer sind die Chancen in solchen Situationen eher mau. (zumal ich überhaupt nicht werfen kann, wenn ich so tief im Wasser stehe:c)
> Wer die Ruhe am Strand sucht, findet die Fische oft viel näher, als man manchmal glaubt.
> ...


 
Ich sehe das genau so wie "Flala - Flifi"

Selber Fische ich ausschließlich mit der Fliege und konnte schon einige Fische Fangen, klar ist der Fliegenfischer eingeschränkter in der Wurfweite aber ich denke das, dass nicht ausschlagebend für den Fang ist.

 In meinem Freudeskreis habe ich einige Blechwerfer die ausschließlisch mit dem blech auf die jagt gehen aber mehr Fangen tun sie auch nicht als meine Kumpels mit der Fliege und dies Beobachte ich schon seit einigen Jahren...

Ich konnte mal an einem Strand in DK beobachten wie 3 Spinnangler neben 1 Flugangler gefischt hatten der mit der Fliege konnte innerhalb von 30min 2 Fische Landen die Spinnangler hatten nicht einmal kontakt. (glück, ausnahme, zufall?? oder bestätigt dies das es nicht auf die weite ankommt sondern auf köderwahl, angelplatz und wetter???)

Ein kumpel von mir der eigentlich überzeugter Blechwerfer war, fängt jetzt mit dem Fliegenfischen an da er feststellen musste das zu 85% der von Ihm gefangenen Mefo´s auf die Springerfliege gebissen haben als auf sein Blech.... 

Jeder kann darüber denken wie er will ich, ich sehe die Wurfweite nicht als Fanggarantie und wer nur 15m Würfe macht bekommt auch seine Fische und  es werden auch große Mefo´s im Uferbereich Gefangen. 

Und das einzigste was Zählt ist der Glaube daran alles richtig zu machen auch wenn mal nichts beisst.

:vik:​


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

hallo die wurfweite ist sowas von egalich kenne hir ein guide in hh der meinte zuseinen kunden 
ab ins wasser bis zu den titten 30gramm snap und baller das ding mal raus :v180euro zahlst du für so ne nummer 
und andere angler haben hinter seinen kunden die fische gefangen vom strand aus mit der fliege :q:q:q:q jetzt könnt ihr euch vor stellen was die für augen gemacht haben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
lg andre


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hi, im Idealfall wirfst du über die erste Rinne bis hinter die erste Sandbank. Wie weit das ist hängt vom Strand ab. 
Klar beißt auch mal was genau vor deinen Füßen, sogar im Spülsaum. Doch in der Regel kommen die Biße weiter draußen. 
Klar beißt auch mal was sofort nach dem ersten Eintauchen des Blinkers. Diese Fische haben dann richtig viel Zeit zum Toben und Springen und es ist ein kleines Kunststück, sie sicher zu landen. Der gesamte Strand bekommt das mit.:m


Die vor deinen Füßen sind doch, dran und raus.

So und eine Spinnrute kann man auch zum angeln auf Dorsch benutzen. Da ist ein Wurf hinter die erste Sandbank ein Muß. 

Auch für Hornhechte ist Wurfweite entscheidend. Man lockt sie mit dem Blinker von draußen rein. Man muß so schnell kurbeln, das lohnt bei 30m garnicht. 

Wer Mefos will und keine Hornis, nimmt dunkle Blinker und Circles. An Circles bleiben sie schlecht hängen und dunkle Blinker werden ignoriert.


----------



## laxvän (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Naja, gegen einen Leo als Beifang hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Wenn man dazu weiter raus muss, sollte ich vielleicht doch noch ein wenig Geld investieren.;+.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich leg es ab und an mal drauf an und prügel die fliege richtig raus geht besonders gut bei leichtem rückenwind damit komme ich auch weiter raus als normal, aber die meisten bisse habe ich im 10-15m bereich und dies auch dann wenn ich nur 15-20m rauskomme...  
Letztes jahr war ich im spätsommer auch Nachts unterwegs weite würfe brachten keinen kontakt bei einem fehlwurf klatschte die schnur rechts neben mir ins wasser und siehe da Kontackt....  danach bin aus dem Wasser raus und hab vom ufer aus gefischt im Knietiefen wasser und konnte in 3 Stunden 2 Mefos und 5 schöne Drills verbuchen... 2 wochen später selbes spiel diesmal war ich sogar Ohne Watbüx ans wasser gegangen.... 

 Bei Hornhecht und dorsch gebe ich Rosi recht, da ich in Flensdorf  wohne bin ich schnell bei unseren Nachbarn da habe ich schöne stellen wo ich wunderbar mit fliege Nachts auf dorsch fischen kann und das Bei 20m Wurfweite allerdings lohnt sich dort das Waten auch nicht nach 5 metern reinwaten steht mir das wasser direckt an der Brust also schnell tiefes wasser die Betonnung der Fahrrinne ist in ca. 80m  aber Ideal für Dorsch konnte schon einige schöne ferhaften.


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin,also ich habe schon so einige Mefos auf maximale Wurfweite nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen gehakt!!!Ich denke eine große Wufweite ist unbedingt von Vorteil,denn man wirft ja nicht immer zum Horizont sondern auch parallel zum Ufer.Je weiter um so mehr Fläche wird befischt....um so mehr Fischlein fängt man....:m??? An meiner Heimstrecke ist gute Wurfweite sehr wichtig denn mindestens 60m weit draussen ist die schönste Rinne vom Fischland:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

es gibt Tage, da stehen die Fische tatsächlich ziemlich weit draussen......Solche Tage konnte ich in den letzten Jahren aber an den Fingern meiner beiden Hände abzählen......
Der Grossteil der Bisse kam beim Fischen mit Blech auf Entfernungen von 25 bis 40 Meter. 
Aber andersrum wird ein Schuh draus :

Mehr als zwei Drittel meiner Fische gingen auf die Fliege ...... und das spielt sich i.d. R. in einer Entfernung von 20 Metern und weniger ab.....  #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> An meiner Heimstrecke ist gute Wurfweite sehr wichtig denn mindestens 60m weit draussen ist die schönste Rinne vom Fischland:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Logisch, wenn Du an einem Revier fischt, an dem die Rinne bei 60m liegt, solltes Du da auch schon nach Möglichkeit mal das Blech hinbekommen. Und weite Parallelwürfe liebe ich auch. Ich kann dennoch nicht feststellen, dass bei weiten Parallelwürfen mehr Fische beissen als bei kurzen. Das mag aber einfach persönliche Erfahrung sein. Ich kenne auch mehr als ein Revier, wo sehr sehr tiefes Wassen in kürzester Entfernung liegt (bis 11 Meter). Da beisst dann draussen überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Golfstrom (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich glaube es hängt stark vom Strand und dem Futtervorkommen ab. Die Forellen die in SH und DK v.a. Garnelen fressen jagen sicher dichter unter Land, genauso bei schnell tiefer werdendem Wasser.
An den Stränden östlich insb. Darß oder Rügen wo der Sandaal und Heringe die Hauptnahrung bilden muss man weiter raus wo das Futter ist. Also eine Pauschale Aussage kann man nicht machen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Logisch, wenn Du an einem Revier fischt, an dem die Rinne bei 60m liegt, solltes Du da auch schon nach Möglichkeit mal das Blech hinbekommen. Und weite Parallelwürfe liebe ich auch. Ich kann dennoch nicht feststellen, dass bei weiten Parallelwürfen mehr Fische beissen als bei kurzen. Das mag aber einfach persönliche Erfahrung sein. Ich kenne auch mehr als ein Revier, wo sehr sehr tiefes Wassen in kürzester Entfernung liegt (bis 11 Meter). Da beisst dann draussen überhaupt nichts.


Ich bin auch oft auf Rügen unterwegs und habe dort mit weiten Würfen beste Erfahrungen gesammelt|supergri!!! Und bekanntlich gibt es dort die unterschiedlichsten Strände!!! Natürlich beissen die Mefos nicht nur weit draussen aber wenn man weit wirft schlägt man 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe,es werden gleich mehrere Bereiche am Ufer befischt,der weit draussen und eben der dicht unter Land...!!! In meinen Augen bedeutet das die Größere Chance auf eine schöne Mefo!!!Ausserdem macht es doch richtig Spass das Blech schön raus zu feuern...oder? Hört sich hier immer so an als wenn man jetzt nicht mehr weit werfen braucht...;+:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Rosi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



laxvän schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.#h
> Dann kann ich es ja zunächst doch mal mit meiner Phazer II probieren und wenn ich merke, dass mir die Angelei mit der Rute und der Multi zu mühsam ist bzw. ich mit der Wurfweite doch unzufrieden bin, dann kann ich ja immer noch eine neue Rute kaufen.
> Und dann muss es ja auch nicht gleich die teuerste sein nur weil mir eine verkäfer die absolute Weitwurmaschine verkaufen will, weil das ja soooo wichtig ist|rolleyes



Hi, hast du denn schon mal gemessen wie weit du raus werfen schaffst? Es ist ein sehr feinfühliges Zusammenspiel von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Blinker.


----------



## laxvän (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hab`es mit der eine Rute probiert und schaffe es auf 40 m.
Mit der Berkley Phazer II und der Multirolle wollte ich mich heute mal auf die Wiese stellen und schauen wie weit es geht.
Da ich öfters in Preetz sein werde kommen für mich wohl die Strände im Bereich Kiel in Betracht. 
Wäre übrigens auch froh, wenn mich jemand bei den ersten Versuchen, die für den März geplant sind, einweisen könnte.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ausserdem macht es doch richtig Spass das Blech schön raus zu feuern...oder? Hört sich hier immer so an als wenn man jetzt nicht mehr weit werfen braucht...;+:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Moin, da gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht. Ich bin ebenfalls ein Weitwurf Fetischist, Schon allein weil es Spass macht. :m

Aber hier ging es darum, ob es schlimm ist, wenn man nicht auf 80m kommt, und da ist meine Erfahrung an meinen Stränden, dass die meisten Bisse von Forellen in der 30m Zone liegen. Sicherlich befischt Du ein größeres Revier, wenn Du weiter wirfst, aber vielleicht rauschen dann vor Dir gerade Fische durch? Ich weiss es nicht.

D


----------



## fyggi1 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



laxvän schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, wie weit sollte ich denn werfen können, um auch realistische Chancen zu haben.


 
@ laxvän

15 Meter reichen völlig aus !!! Alles andere ist Kraftverschwendung oder Wurfweitenwahn...#c

Gruss,
fyggi1


----------



## Rosi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



laxvän schrieb:


> Hab`es mit der eine Rute probiert und schaffe es auf 40 m.
> Mit der Berkley Phazer II und der Multirolle wollte ich mich heute mal auf die Wiese stellen und schauen wie weit es geht.



Moin, warum gehst du mit einer Multirolle Spinnfischen? Die Brandungsangelweltmeister hatten welche. Damit muß man richtig werfen üben und die Dinger sind schwer. Gewichte unter 30g wirft man besser mit einer Stationärrolle. Ich versuche  alles so leicht wie möglich zu halten, sonst tut nach ner Stunde der Rücken weh.
Meine Rolle hat einen Einzug von 72cm/Umdrehung. Da sind je Wurf locker 90 Umdrehungen drin. Mit Rückenwind noch mehr. Nur zum Vergleich.


----------



## laxvän (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Seitdem ich mir `ne Jerke zugelegt habe, finde ich das Angeln mit Multis ganz schön und in Schweden habe ich mit der Phazer und einer Multi auf Lachse geangelt. Da waren aber regelmäßig Tiroler Hölzl von 30 gr. im Spiel und ich musste auch nicht ganz so weit raus.
Die Sache mit dem Gewicht der ganzen Kombi könnte aber natürlich schon problematisch werden.


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mal, ihr habt da nicht so viel Plan. Viele wirklich große Fische werden sehr weit draussen gefangen -- mit Blinkern bei oder deutlich über 30g. Die größten Fische, die ich an der Küste gesehen habe (9-10kg) sind auf solche Eisen oder kleine Pilker (40g) gefangen worden.
> 
> Mikroben gibts auch unter Land -- so für Fliegenfischer:m
> JFL




Sorry,aber das is ja mal wieder ne Aussage....
Sicher werden weit draussen gute Fische gefangen!ABER,das geht auch in Strandnähe!!Und das die meisten kapitalen vom Boot aus gefangen werden,muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen...
Nur ist die Frage,was man als "grossen Fisch" bezeichnen möchte..?
Ich denke,wer eine Ü60cm fängt,der is schon gut bedient und kann sich freuen.Ü70 ist schon gross und lässt sich auch mit 40 meter Würfen fangen!Alles darüber ist für mich Traumfisch,und 9-10Kg sind wohl bei 90% aller Mefofischer noch das Traumziel..!
Wer also zum ersten Mal auf Mefo fischen will,sollte sich von solchen "Ausnahme-Meinungen" nicht verunsichern lassen,sondern einfach losgehen und fischen.

Ich fische seit ca.10 Jahren in und um die Flensburger Förde herum,oder in DK..seit 1,5 Jahren auch Fly-Fi.,und fange meine Fische meist auf kurze Distanz(mind.80 %)!!
Dieses Jahr waren an der Fly-Rod 60cm mein "best".Gebissen auf ca.10meter Entfernung!
Und ich war bei Fängen bis 4 Kilo (Fliegenrute)dabei...und das sind schon sehr gute Fische!!!

Also ,nicht verrückt machen lassen,sondern entspannt fischen gehen!!
TL


----------



## KHof (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Mahlzeit!

Ich finde den Weitenwahn immer wieder erstaunlich!
Ich fische seit 15 jahren an dänischen Stränden und hab eher das Problem Bisse gehakt zu bekommen wenn ich nur noch 2 Meter Schnur draußen hab.
Dort ist ein vermurkster 15 m Wurf fischträchtiger als ein sauberer 90 m Wurf.
Neulich war ich an der deutschen Ostseeküste unterwegs. Dort kamen die Bisse etwas weiter draußen, 20 Meter waren schon nötig.

Klaus


----------



## bamse34 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@jflyfish
Ich bin auch einer dieser Planlosen! Wie viele Mefos von 9-10kg vom Strand gefangen hast du schon gesehen??? Ich glaube das in dieser Größenordnung nur mal ein Einzelfische beim Trolling und nur alle Jubeljahre vom Strand welche gefangen werden.
Um dieses Gewicht zu erreichen muß eine Mefo bei bester Kondition und fast einen Meter lang sein!
Es wäre vermessen zu behaupten das Metermeerforellen vom Strand gezielt beangelt werden können.Sie sind Zufallsfänge!!!!
Richtig ist das die Warscheinlichkeit eine wirklich große Mefo zu haken oft über Tiefwasser besser ist und somit die Wurfweite an Bedeutung gewinnt.
Schöne Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## macmarco (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ist natürlich die Frage, ob man solch "riesen" Fische gezielt fischen will. Jeder Mefo-Angler freut sich über eine gefange umso mehr, wenn sie noch ü50 hat. Was ich immer nicht verstehe, dass einige bis oberhalb der Brust raus gehen und dann noch 50m knüppeln müssen. Habe es schon häufig gehabt, dass Angler so weit raus gegangen sind und ich hinter ihnen stand und die Fische am "popo" wechgefischt habe. 

Mittlerweile laufe ich "fast" nur noch am Strand längs um Fische zu fangen. Reicht völlig aus!!!

Und die 9-10 kg Fische sind eine Sache vom Trolling


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@macmarco... Die Wathose ist ganz bezahlt,dann muss sie auch ganz nass gemacht werden...!Erlebe ich jedes Frühjahr wieder,wenn die "MEFO-Spezies" aus "Norditalien" für 2 Wochen Urlaub anne Küste machen und erstmal die Hälfte aller Fische verscheuchen,weil man ja bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen muss...)))
Wir hatten letztes Jahr so einen "Angelverein" hier,denen konntest du die Fische hinterm Rücken wegfangen...!
Vorbereitung ist alles!!))


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



KHof schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich finde den Weitenwahn immer wieder erstaunlich!
> Ich fische seit 15 jahren an dänischen Stränden und hab eher das Problem Bisse gehakt zu bekommen wenn ich nur noch 2 Meter Schnur draußen hab.
> ...



Wieso muß ich grinsen Klaus?:q:q:q


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

9-10Kg Fische sind Ausnahmefische,die sicher nicht jede Woche/Monat gefangen werden,!sonst wären die Zeitschriften ja voll mit solchen Fängen..(Blinker,Fisch und Fang,usw...)
Man hört natürlich viel von solchen "Kapitalen",wobei die verbürgte Wahrheit wohl eher bei 20% liegt,was das Watfischen angeht..!
Aber ,es gibt sie ...die eine Traum-MEFO !!!
und irgendwann fängt man sie auch...unter 100 meter!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> 9-10Kg Fische sind Ausnahmefische,die sicher nicht jede Woche/Monat gefangen werden,!sonst wären die Zeitschriften ja voll mit solchen Fängen..(Blinker,Fisch und Fang,usw...)
> Man hört natürlich viel von solchen "Kapitalen",wobei die verbürgte Wahrheit wohl eher bei 20% liegt,was das Watfischen angeht..!
> Aber ,es gibt sie ...die eine Traum-MEFO !!!
> und irgendwann fängt man sie auch...unter 100 meter!!


 


Viele Angler melden sich gar nicht erst in den Angelzeitschriften, weil sie nicht wollen, dass es zu bekannt wird, bzw. einfach keine Lust.
Als vor knapp 2 Jahren Otto Gneist (bekannter Mefoguide hier) einen dicken Lachs von 70ü cm hatte, sprach sich das nicht ganz so schnell rum. Er hat den Fisch übrigends nicht auf Distanz gefangen....

Und ich sagte es schon:
Ausprobieren muss man, das lernt man doch schon als normaler Spinnfischer....

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Viele Angler melden sich gar nicht erst in den Angelzeitschriften, weil sie nicht wollen, dass es zu bekannt wird, bzw. einfach keine Lust.
> Als vor knapp 2 Jahren Otto Gneist (bekannter Mefoguide hier) einen dicken Lachs von 70ü cm hatte, sprach sich das nicht ganz so schnell rum. Er hat den Fisch übrigends nicht auf Distanz gefangen....
> 
> Und ich sagte es schon:
> ...



Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## KHof (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin Uli!

...weil ich dir dummerweise die einzige mir bekannte Stelle auf Nordlangeland gezeigt hab bei der ein Riff so weit draußen liegt.
Übrigens hatte ich dort letzten Herbst eine fünfziger Forelle die zugriff als ich den Blinker hochnahm - mit offenem Rollenbügel.
Das sah wenig geregelt aus...

Klaus


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


 

Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass größere Fische nicht unbedingt eine Seltenheit sind, es werden große Fische gefangen, nur nicht jeder veröffentlicht das.

Ist aber reine Oftopic, sorry.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass größere Fische nicht unbedingt eine Seltenheit sind, es werden große Fische gefangen, nur nicht jeder veröffentlicht das.



Ach was von wie vielen ü6kg-Uferfängen aus dem letztem Jahr weißt du denn?

Der Lachs von Otto war leichter. Erzähl mal....


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ach was von wie vielen ü6kg-Uferfängen aus dem letztem Jahr weißt du denn?
> 
> Der Lachs von Otto war leichter. Erzähl mal....


 

Ich weiß von 3 Stück von knapp 5Kg, denen ich am Wasser begegnet bin, dann soll es letztes (oder vorletztes?) Jahr in Wallnau einen richtig fetten Kracher gegeben haben, der Lachs von Otto Gneist von 88cm und 8670gr. und einer 80er Mefo als ich bei Carsten bei F-T saß und er einen aktuellen Anruf bekommen hat.

http://fehmarn-tackle.de/load.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2

Erzähl mir nichts, das Gewicht des Lachses kommt hin.


Und jetzt echt mal Schluss, ich hasse es vom Hauptthema zu weit abzuschweifen....


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## MefoProf (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin,

ich hab meine größte Mefo 5 m vom Ufer gefangen. Die Wurfweite ist meist wirklich nicht sonderlich wichtig, aber es macht schon mehr Spaß, wenn man einigermaßen vernünftige Weiten erzielt. 

Ich denke nicht, daß man vom Ufer mit größerer Wurfweite bessere Chancen auf einen guten Fisch hat. Dazu muß man erheblich weiter raus, sprich Trollen. Aber möglich ist vom Ufer aus alles.

Beim E-fischen hier kommt auf ca 100 Forellen eine ü 70 er! |bigeyes Diese Quote wird sich beim Uferangeln wohl noch erheblich verschlechtern. Man braucht also schon eine Portion Glück, wenn man einen guten Fisch fangen möchte. 

Ausgenommen davon sind natürlich bestimmte bekannte (oder auch nicht) Küstenplätze, die einfach immer wieder dicke Fische abwerfen, wie z.B Stevns auf Seeland. Dort ziehen eben regelmäßig große Fische vorbei.

#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Also ich hab durchaus Stellen wo die Forellen zu bestimmten zeiten (Im Winter , aber auch im späten Frühjahr zur Mittagszeit) sehr weit draußen stehen.
Wo bei es im Frühjahr denke ich mal eher an den ganzen Watanglern liegt die die Fische rausscheuchen.
Jedenfalls ist da jeder Meter Wurfweite entscheidend.

Ist man dagegen Früh morgens allein am Wasser fängt man die Fische auch auf 10m entfernung.
Auch hier bevorzuge ich aber große Wurfweite und mach dann halt lange Würfe parallel zum Ufer , Das ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich Erfolgreicher als den uferbereich mit kurzen Würfen abzuklappern.




Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, warum gehst du mit einer Multirolle Spinnfischen? Die Brandungsangelweltmeister hatten welche. Damit muß man richtig werfen üben und die Dinger sind schwer. Gewichte unter 30g wirft man besser mit einer Stationärrolle. Ich versuche  alles so leicht wie möglich zu halten, sonst tut nach ner Stunde der Rücken weh.



Würd ich so nciht stehen lassen.
Mit ner vernünftigen baitcast Multi sind gewichte ab 7gr absolut kein problem und bei normalen Windverhältnissen dürfte sich da Wurfweite technisch kaum ein Unterschied machen.
Und so eine Baitcaster ist in der Regel n gutes Stück leichter als ne vergleichbare Stationär !

Mit den Brandungsmultis haben die Teile aber nciht viel zu tun ^^ Du würdest ja auch keine Brandungsstationärrolle auf deine Mefo Spinne schrauben 

ich würds wohl auch mit Multi auf Mefo versuchen , leider ist die Auswahl an vernünftigen Castingruten mit 3m länge hierzulande sehr eingeschränkt.
Werd mir wohl mal selbst eine zusammenbasteln müssen |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also ich hab durchaus Stellen wo die Forellen zu bestimmten zeiten (Im Winter , aber auch im späten Frühjahr zur Mittagszeit) sehr weit draußen stehen.
> Wo bei es im Frühjahr denke ich mal eher an den ganzen Watanglern liegt die die Fische rausscheuchen.
> Jedenfalls ist da jeder Meter Wurfweite entscheidend.
> 
> ...



Mein Reden. Sicherlich ist es möglich gute Fische mit wenigen Wurfmetern anzusprechen - ich habe mal vier Trutten von einem Stein weggefangen, der keine zwei Meter vom Ufer weg war. WT 30cm - aber es schadet nicht weit werfen zu können. Mir fallen spontan einige wirklich gute Fischplätze ein, bei denen man mit 30m-Würfen gar nichts wird. Ich fische auch entsprechend. Wenn ich weiß, das Weite nicht so wichtig ist, dann angele ich leichter und wenn doch, dann wird eben getrümmert. Wenn ich natürlich blind und planlos meinen Köder irgendwo in die Ostsee schmeiße, dann ist es relativ egal, ob der nun ein paar Meter weiter fliegt oder nicht.

Ein Fazit könnte sein, dass man sich mehr Gedanken machen sollte über seine Platzwahl, als über die Wurfweite.


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Wurfweite ist *nicht* alles! #6

Wo ist die Meefo anzutreffen? |kopfkrat
In der Regel dort, wo es Nahrung gibt! 
Das kann im Spülsaum sein, oder eben 100m vom Strand entfernt.
Neben dem Futterangebot spielt auch die Strömung und die Sichtigkeit des Wassers eine wichtige Rolle.
Oft ziehen die Fische, auf der Suche nach Nahrung, auch nur an der Küste entlang.
Dann sind sie 100%-ig *nicht* im "knietiefen Wasser" anzutreffen! #6
Mein weitester Wurf ( ich wollte es auch mal genau wissen  ) war gut 110 Meter! #6. Auf einem Sportplatz, bei Rückenwind, 30 gr. Snap Draget ( ohne Haken ), mit der Balzer Magna Matrix Seatrout 10-45 gr. WG 3,10 m Länge und der Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA, bespult mit 0,15 mm Fireline! #6
Die Mefo *kann* also direkt vor Deinen Füßen stehen, sie kann aber auch bei 100 Meter sein. 
Ach ja. Auch die Bodenstruktur spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Z.B. Riffe oder größere Steine. Oft fließt eine gute Strömung an der Küste entlang und dann entstehen an solchen Stellen, ähnlich wie an den Buhnen im Fluß, Kolke hinter den Hindernissen. Hier setzt sich Nahrung ab. 
Laß Dich also nicht kirre machen. 
Dennoch würde ich dir bei der gezielten Angelei vom Ufer aus zu einer Stationärrolle raten!!! #6 #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Dennoch würde ich dir bei der gezielten Angelei vom Ufer aus zu einer Stationärrolle raten!!! #6 #h



Schon Erfahrungen mit Multis bei diesem Einsatzgebiet gemacht ?
Wenn nein dann würd ich nicht solche Ratschläge geben , wenn ja dann begründe doch bitte auch warum du die Statio vorziehst ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Schon Erfahrungen mit Multis bei diesem Einsatzgebiet gemacht ?
> Wenn nein dann würd ich nicht solche Ratschläge geben , wenn ja dann begründe doch bitte auch warum du die Statio vorziehst ...


 


Kann dir nur Recht geben.Ich fische seit 32 Jahren mit der 
Multi an der Küste.Habe damit in DK meine ersten Wurf-
übungen in den Dünen gemacht,um nicht ausgelacht zu
werden.Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich halt die Wurftechnik
so weit verbessert,das ich viele Jahre mit der ABU 7000C
zum Brandungsangeln gegangen bin.Auch das hat in der
Anfangszeit manch einen Fluch hervor gelockt,aber das
Drillgefühl mit einer Multi ist für mich auch heute noch durch
keine Statio (von denen ich auch einen Haufen habe) zu
ersetzen.Die einzigen Probleme, die ich nie abstellen konnte,
traten und treten auch noch heute bei relativ leichten Ködern ( unter 20gr.) bei sehr starkem Gegenwind auf.Da
bin ich mit einer guten Statio besser bedient.Aber auf die
Multi verzichten:* Nie!!*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## jflyfish (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin, 
es gibt ja das Gerücht, dass die große Welle die Forelle zum Fressen bringt. Da die große Welle meist eine schöne Trübungskante bringt, braucht es schwere Köder und extrem weite Würfe um in die Fresszone hinter der Trübungszone  zu kommen. Aber das weis eigentlich jeder erfahrene MF Angler, inso fern verwundert mich diese Diskussion hier schon.
mir ists egal, ich fisch mit der Fliege wenns nicht stürmt. JFL


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Schon Erfahrungen mit Multis bei diesem Einsatzgebiet gemacht ?
> Wenn nein dann würd ich nicht solche Ratschläge geben , wenn ja dann begründe doch bitte auch warum du die Statio vorziehst ...




Eigentlich wollte ich eine PN schicken. |rolleyes
Nun gut. Ich persönlich habe noch keine Erfahrungen beim *Meerforellenspinnangel von der Küste* mit einer Multi gemacht. #d
Das Thema heißt hier aber "*Wurfweite*"!!! 
Sicherlich ist es möglich mit schwereren Ködern, wie sie z.B. beim Hechtangeln eingesetzt werden, auch höhere Wurfweiten mit einer Multi zu erzielen.
Aber mit Ködern in der Gewichtsklasse der Meerforellenblinker wohl zu 99 % nicht. Rein physikalisch schon nicht möglich, da bei der Multi ja der Rollwiderstand der Spule überwunden werden muß, hingegen bei einer Stationärrolle lediglich der Widerstand an der oberen Kante der Spule. 
Auch die Rutenlänge ist bei der Verwendung von Multirollen wohl eher kürzer, als die bei der Verwendung von Stationärrollen.
Natürlich kann man Multis beim Spinnfischen auf Mefo an der Küste einsetzen. Keine Frage. Und es ist ja auch so, daß ein nicht geringer Teil der Mefos auch in der entsprechenden Wurfweite des Anglers vorhanden sind.
Aber dennoch bleibe ich dabei. Thema Wurfweite. Hier hat aus den von mir erwähnten Gründen die Stationärrolle klar die Nase vorn. #6 #h


----------



## makreele (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin, ich fische entweder: 10gr Möresilda oder: 20+ gr Snaps bzw. Möresilda. Ich bin vor zwei Jahren fast auf eine Monster Mefo getreten. Deshalb: Erst nah, dann fern. You live, you learn. Im Moment tippe ich aber, dass man sehr weit raus muss. Aber und, und überhaupt: wer wagt, gewinnt! Bald ist es dann ja wieder ÜBERALL möglich.
Ich wünsche allen schöne, blanke, fette Silberne!
Ein frohes Meerforellenjahr 2010. Die Makreele#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich eine PN schicken. |rolleyes
> Nun gut. Ich persönlich habe noch keine Erfahrungen beim *Meerforellenspinnangel von der Küste* mit einer Multi gemacht. #d
> Das Thema heißt hier aber "*Wurfweite*"!!!
> Sicherlich ist es möglich mit schwereren Ködern, wie sie z.B. beim Hechtangeln eingesetzt werden, auch höhere Wurfweiten mit einer Multi zu erzielen.
> ...



Tja so kann man sich irren. |bigeyes
Eigentlich alles ganz logisch, zumindest für mich, aber.....
Habe eine tolle PN bekommen. Es gibt wirklich tolle Boardis.
Denjenigen schätze ich sehr und seine Aussagen sind stets glaubhaft.
Glaubhaft hat er mir versichert, daß der Rollwiderstand bei der Multi seeeehr gering ist und wenn man (Frau) damit geübt ist, durchaus Rekordweiten möglich sind. Auch mit Mefoköder! |bigeyes

Asche auf mein Haupt. |rotwerden
Vielen Dank nochmals für die Info! :m |wavey:


----------



## Aalonso (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

da es an den meisten stellen ratsamer ist den angelplatz fächerförmig abzufischen, und nicht stundenlang schwere eisen in den horizont zu jagen, ergibt sich daraus mitunter folgende situation: 80(um nur eine zahl zu nennen) meter schnur draußen, während man dabei fast parallel zum ufer fischt.  wurfweite...#c#c#c

mit kurzen würfen kann der nahbereich des angelplatzes intensiver abgefischt werden als mit weitwürfen ,da die einholphasen in der regel kürzer sind als bei langen wüfen. 
mit weiten würfen besteht allerdings die chance auf  "distancefische", die mit kurzen würfen nicht zu erreichen sind.|kopfkrat
denke auch die wurfweite, besser die entfernung zum ufer, in der die fische stehen, wird oft überschätzt.

habe aber auch schon tage erlebt, an denen kollegen neben mir schneider blieben, weil ihnen wenige meter wurfweite fehlten.
mein gerät ist daher so abgestimmt, das ich mit entsprechenden ködern in der lage bin weit zu werfen, wenn es nötig ist: wenn im nahbereich kein fisch zu seien scheint oder rinnen, sandbanke,riffe weiter vom ufer entfernt liegen.

 meerforellen richten sich nicht nach entfernungen vom ufer, die unterwasserstrukturen sind ausschlaggebend wie sie ziehen. daher kann es vorkommen, das sie Quasi im zickzack kurs die küsten entlang ziehen.
desweiteren kann der grund so verlaufen, das es auf 50m genauso tief ist wie auf 80m oder mehr.

würde abschließend mal sagen die wurfweite ist ein faktor beim mefofischen wie auch köderfarbe,ködergröße,windstärke und -richtung, wassertemperatur -stand -trübung, jahreszeit, sonneneinstrahlung, mondphase, strömung, nahrungsangebot, horroskop, schnurstärke, rutenlänge, markenausrüstung,......
jeder mefofischer hat da seine eigene 100% weisheit.

in diesem sinne, 
gruß Aalonso


----------



## laxvän (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

So, am Wochenende habe ich es endlich mal auf einer Wiese geschafft meine vorhandene Rute mit der low profile Multi zu werfen. Dabei bin ich mit dem Kinetic salty in 18 gr. so um die 40 m weit gekommen.#c
Ein übliches Multi-Problem stellte sich dabei aber auch gleich ein. Der Salty war silber und dementsprechend schlecht zu sehen bei der weißen Landschaft, die wir im Moment haben. 
Tja, und wie man sich denken kann, habe ich ihn einmal aus den Augen verloren und es folgte dass zu erwartende Ergebnis bei einer ziemlich offenen Bremse. PERÜCKE:v
Daraus folgt für mich, dass ich wohl doch eine Extra Rute mit Stationärrolle zum Mefo angeln brauche. Habe nämlcih keine Lust mit klammen Fingern im Wasser rumzutüddeln.
Werde wohl mal am Wochenende in Kaki vorstellig. 
Überlege, ob ich mir eine Berkley Signa oder SSGS zulege.
Probieren werde ich es dann aber irgendwann trotzdem mal mit Multi, denn ein Drill mit einer Multi macht einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## hummerpaule (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hey,
komme aus HH und bin jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger unterwegs......entweder die Kieler Ecke oder MV Wismarer Bucht...
Wenn Du also magst...melde Dich einfach und wir zeiehn mal zusammen los....geteilte Freude ist immer noch die schönste ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------



## Chrizzi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ich würds wohl auch mit Multi auf Mefo versuchen , leider ist die Auswahl an vernünftigen Castingruten mit 3m länge hierzulande sehr eingeschränkt.
> Werd mir wohl mal selbst eine zusammenbasteln müssen |supergri



Tu ich sogar. Ging bis jetzt ganz gut.



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich eine PN schicken. |rolleyes
> Nun gut. Ich persönlich habe noch keine Erfahrungen beim *Meerforellenspinnangel  von der Küste* mit einer Multi gemacht. #d
> Das Thema heißt hier aber "*Wurfweite*"!!!
> Sicherlich ist es möglich mit schwereren Ködern, wie sie z.B. beim  Hechtangeln eingesetzt werden, auch höhere Wurfweiten mit einer Multi zu  erzielen.
> ...



Stimmt nicht, die Multi muss gebremst werden, damit die Spule nicht überschlägt. Im Optimalfall ist die Rolle so eingestellt, dass sie so schnell die Schnur freigibt, wie der Köder fliegt. Bei der Statio muss der Köder die Schnur ziehen, dabei den Widerstand der Spulenkante und der Schnur (ist ja nicht nur eine Spulenkante, es liegt ja auch noch Schnur auf der Spule) überwinden. 

Ich habe eine 2.60 m Casting Rute von Lamiglas (Salmon/Steelhead Serie), damit werfe ich etwa so weit wie meine Kollegen mit einer 3 m Stationärkombo. (Ich mit 28er Mono, sie mit dünnem Geflecht.)

Auf einer Wiese habe ich nie nachgemessen wie weit ich werfe. Ich habe jediglich im Vorfeld mal mit einer 1.90 m Rute und (schlechter werfende Rolle) mal 60 - 65 m (20 oder 25 g Snaps, ich weiß nichtmehr welcher das war) geworfen, bis ich mir die 24er Mono geschrottet habe (Magnetbremse zu weit runter gedreht).


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Tu ich sogar. Ging bis jetzt ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe ja, was Du damit sagen willst aber lese doch bitte auch das Posting Nr. 50! |rolleyes
Und siehe da,.......  |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*

ich sach  nur "nicht gleich ins wasser stürmen":m
erst ausgiebig kurz ,dann mal weiter und dann zb. auf ein Riff wandern#6


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



laxvän schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende habe ich es endlich mal auf einer Wiese geschafft meine vorhandene Rute mit der low profile Multi zu werfen. Dabei bin ich mit dem Kinetic salty in 18 gr. so um die 40 m weit gekommen.#c



Das ist doch beachtlich. Der Salty ist (finde ich) kein besonders guter Flieger.


----------



## Hansen fight (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mal, ihr habt da nicht so viel Plan. Viele wirklich große Fische werden sehr weit draussen gefangen -- mit Blinkern bei oder deutlich über 30g. Die größten Fische, die ich an der Küste gesehen habe (9-10kg) sind auf solche Eisen oder kleine Pilker (40g) gefangen worden.
> 
> Mikroben gibts auch unter Land -- so für Fliegenfischer:m
> JFL


 
 :vik: Ja ne Ist klar :m


----------



## xfishbonex (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> :vik: Ja ne Ist klar :m


 hallo schnuckel laß ihn sabbeln wir haben es doch gesehen was geht in ufersaum :vik:und ich hab es auch erlebt alles ist gut 
hau was raus in langeland #6lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo schnuckel laß ihn sabbeln wir haben es doch gesehen was geht in ufersaum :vik:und ich hab es auch erlebt alles ist gut
> hau was raus in langeland #6lg andre


 
Moin mein bester |wavey:
Ich werde mir Mühe geben Dich nicht zu entäuschen.


----------



## hulkhomer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wurfweite*



laxvän schrieb:


> ...dass zu erwartende Ergebnis bei einer ziemlich offenen Bremse. PERÜCKE:v
> ... Habe nämlcih keine Lust mit klammen Fingern im Wasser rumzutüddeln.



Schau mal hier: Perücken lösen

Hab mir auch erst kürzlich eine Baitcastcombo zugelegt und diese Art Perücken zu lösen funktioniert wirklich.


----------

